# Anyone Notice WHO Is In Line For Ages 65 + Bracket?



## fmdog44 (Feb 10, 2021)

For two days now I see local news showing the lines to get the vaccine and the huge majority are nowhere close to 65. One woman was interviewed and admitted she was 35. What is happening with the organizers and medical people working those lines!?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

From everything I'm seeing and hearing, it seems to be chaos across the board, FM.

Everyone seems to have lost their way.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 11, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> For two days now I see local news showing the lines to get the vaccine and the huge majority are nowhere close to 65. One woman was interviewed and admitted she was 35. What is happening with the organizers and medical people working those lines!?


Do you know if those people are actually getting vaccines, or are they just hoping to somehow slip through?  

If people don't have appointments here, they get turned away early in the line up.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 11, 2021)

I got my 1st shot yesterday at the county health center.  Everyone there were seniors, and the center had a list of those registered/scheduled.  If anyone showed up whose name wasn't on the list, I suspect they were politely turned away.  

If some of the cities aren't following an organized protocol of registering and scheduling, I doubt that this process will be conducted in an orderly manner, and many who might be considered a "priority" for the vaccine will wind up missing out.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 11, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> For two days now I see local news showing the lines to get the vaccine and the huge majority are nowhere close to 65. One woman was interviewed and admitted she was 35. What is happening with the organizers and medical people working those lines!?


People with COPD, obesity, diabetes II and a few other conditions are indeed eligible for this round regardless of age. (except no kids)


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 11, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> People with COPD, obesity, diabetes II and a few other conditions are indeed eligible for this round regardless of age. (except no kids)


I think they will forget me living in Rural and all plus there is nothing medically wrong with me...I am healthy and do not live in a nursing home or such and isolation is pretty well the name of the game..


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 11, 2021)

Ruby Rose said:


> I think they will forget me living in Rural and all plus there is nothing medically wrong with me...I am healthy and do not live in a nursing home or such and isolation is pretty well the name of the game..


Not sure if this is how it's done nationwide, but here in Calif's capital city the vaccine eligibility list comes from a state data-base of people's medical records and then _our_ system identifies patients with certain diagnoses. Those patient IDs are sent to the treating doctors or medical groups who then put them on their list of patients to contact about scheduling the vaccine.

Oddly, my DIL has severe type 1 diabetes but only type 2 diabetes (non-insulin-dependent or onset diabetes) is flagged as eligible, so her doctor had to use her other diagnosis of obesity to get her on the vaccine list.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 11, 2021)

Texas Speedway giving shots by appointment..15 minute wairing area after getting the shot..
.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 11, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> People with COPD, obesity, diabetes II and a few other conditions are indeed eligible for this round regardless of age. (except no kids)


True in most cases unless it is stipulated 65+ only which is what is current here.


----------



## todalake (Feb 12, 2021)

Wife got a scheduled first shot yesterday.   Somebody showed up without an appointment and were pi$$ed that they wouldn't give them one.   Friend  of mine was told by daughter to apply several places to get shot.   Applied at local hospital,  county public health center and VA.      Got called by local hospital to get shots.    Next day county public health center and VA calls to schedule shots and he tells them has already got shots.    So shot availability  is  really starting to increase.   By the way, wife showed up at appointed time and was back in car in 15 minutes.     Her vaccine card had info printed  for date and time for second dose.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 13, 2021)

todalake said:


> Wife got a scheduled first shot yesterday.   Somebody showed up without an appointment and were pi$$ed that they wouldn't give them one.   Friend  of mine was told by daughter to apply several places to get shot.   Applied at local hospital,  county public health center and VA.      Got called by local hospital to get shots.    Next day county public health center and VA calls to schedule shots and he tells them has already got shots.    So shot availability  is  really starting to increase.   By the way, wife showed up at appointed time and was back in car in 15 minutes.     Her vaccine card had info printed  for date and time for second dose.


In our state, the computer system had a glitch so if you made two appointments, at one time, the computer only gave you one appointment and one confirmation of an appointment.  So I went to my husbands appointment, which was at 10:45 and mine should have been at 10:30, and explained I should have had an appointment.

They explained what happened, and agreed.  They had me fill out the paper work there, and we both got our shots.  What drives me crazy is they did not send out a message telling people this occurred so a lot of people who did not get confirmation and could have got shots, didn’t.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 14, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Do you know if those people are actually getting vaccines, or are they just hoping to somehow slip through?
> 
> If people don't have appointments here, they get turned away early in the line up.


Here, too.  You don't get the vaccine unless you have an appointment, and our state DOH sets the appointments according to age, underlying conditions, etc.  You can't just call up the pharmacy and get an appointment on your own, and you can't just show up and get the vaccine.


----------



## Chris21E (Feb 14, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> For two days now I see local news showing the lines to get the vaccine and the huge majority are nowhere close to 65. One woman was interviewed and admitted she was 35. What is happening with the organizers and medical people working those lines!?


Guessing that is why the available spots at CVS CA. now no longer available. If you go to their web site and look up your area will tell if any spots open.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 15, 2021)

Chris21E said:


> Guessing that is why the available spots at CVS CA. now no longer available. If you go to their web site and look up your area will tell if any spots open.


Just because people show get in line doesn't mean they receive vaccines...


----------

